# Newly restored 1938 swedish Crescent



## andybee75 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi guys, yesterday I finished the restoration of a quite rare bike, a 1938 Crescent with optional stainless steel fenders and rims AND optional 192 other parts in stainless steel. In fact, all shiny parts except for hubs and chain wheel are made of 304 stainless steel. Never seen this combined under my 25 years of bicycle collecting. The paint was too far gone to be saved, so I have repainted it in original colors and correct decals and of course new chrome. The lamp and dynamo are from 1938, new in box, and it also has the correct NOS chain  and NOS tyres. Done my best to get it close to original as possible. Hope you like it!


----------



## PapaPengin (Aug 2, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 2, 2021)

Wow and WOW!! I helped a friend resto-furbish
 a Swedish 1941 King. Exceptionally high quality bike. Doubt the oil lamp was original, but it looks pretty cool!


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 2, 2021)

Those lugs are beautiful anyone know there name


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Aug 2, 2021)

andybee75 said:


> Hi guys, yesterday I finished the restoration of a quite rare bike, a 1938 Crescent with optional stainless steel fenders and rims AND optional 192 other parts in stainless steel. In fact, all shiny parts except for hubs and chain wheel are made of 304 stainless steel. Never seen this combined under my 25 years of bicycle collecting. The paint was too far gone to be saved, so I have repainted it in original colors and correct decals and of course new chrome. The lamp and dynamo are from 1938, new in box, and it also has the correct NOS chain  and NOS tyres. Done my best to get it close to original as possible. Hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 1456351
> 
> ...



Excellent restoration on a beautiful bike. Well done !


----------



## 1motime (Aug 2, 2021)

Beautiful!  Great restoration. Your attention to the details is very well done. It must glow in the light!


----------



## juvela (Aug 2, 2021)

-----



Billythekid said:


> Those lugs are beautiful anyone know there name




-----

the subject machine has none so are you referring to the green King bicycle?


-----


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 2, 2021)

I was talking about both bikes so the crescent is just paint


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 2, 2021)

please find me some NOS Volvo 122 parts...
thanks!


----------



## dubsey55 (Aug 2, 2021)

Wow just WOW!!!!


----------



## andybee75 (Aug 2, 2021)

This kind of lugs are called ornament in swedish. The US Rambler started this around 1900, the Ramblers made in sweden from ca 1907 and forward also had them, although slightly different. For some unknown reason severeal swedish brand started to have their own ornaments around 1928. This spread rapidly and soon almost every brand hade their own version. The fashion died around 1947 when painted fields were the new gimmick. These swedish ornaments are made of stamped and punched steel soldered to the frame for no other reason than purely decorative. The technique to use internal flush lugs for strength had been used for a long time and still continued despite these external ornaments. Swedish bikes after say 1905 always used flush lugs. There are probably hundred of ornament versions, some unique to a specific brand or frame maker, some neutral and unidentified. Most of them were painted black and had gold stripes, others may have colors matching the frame, often darker accent color. Some had red, blue or green filling inside etc. There's a lot of nice differences to discover.


----------



## andybee75 (Aug 2, 2021)

BTW, the King bike is from the 40'ies, the ornament is unique to King. Oil lamp way to old for that bike, but looks kinda cool.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 3, 2021)

Stunning! Great work. A standard I do not believe I will ever attain on my '46 Rambler Fix resto.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 3, 2021)

Spectacular job! A true work of art ready for many more decades of riding. Just have to say salute!




Those tires look great too. What model are they?


----------



## andybee75 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks, kind of you. The tires are swedish made Trelleborg, made in the town with the same name. A pretty old factory, but stopped production of bicycle tires around 1990. Too bad,  since these tires were of very high quality and offered a very smooth ride. My last pair of NOS....🥺


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 3, 2021)

To me this is the pinnacle of collecting...spending the $, time, and effort to restore 
something to this level.

I've always loved restored bike done to this sort of passion level...


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 4, 2021)

Stunning work! I have a '44 Ladies Crescent, and a '37 Karnan Men's. I like these bikes (yours, included) just for the lugs!! And the chain guards. And...etc.


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 7, 2021)

...but you already knew that. I got carried away, looking at this fine example.


----------



## JoNy (Aug 7, 2021)

andybee75 said:


> Hi guys, yesterday I finished the restoration of a quite rare bike, a 1938 Crescent with optional stainless steel fenders and rims AND optional 192 other parts in stainless steel. In fact, all shiny parts except for hubs and chain wheel are made of 304 stainless steel. Never seen this combined under my 25 years of bicycle collecting. The paint was too far gone to be saved, so I have repainted it in original colors and correct decals and of course new chrome. The lamp and dynamo are from 1938, new in box, and it also has the correct NOS chain  and NOS tyres. Done my best to get it close to original as possible. Hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 1456351
> 
> ...



Fabulous!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2021)

Beautiful piece! Pure eye candy at it's finest.


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Sep 9, 2021)

Beautiful restoration. Beautiful bike. I'm restoring a Crescent tandem & looking for decals. Would you mind telling me where you got yours ?


----------



## eeapo (Oct 25, 2021)

Beautiful, that's what you call show room quality.


----------

